# Help I drop my headphone in the water!! Thank you all! It is fine now.



## hakjk

While cleaning my headphone, I accidentally drop it in the water.
 After I gave some time to dry it, I test the headphone. But nothing..
 Is it dead? Should I wait more(like till tomorrow) and test again?
 Is there anything I can do?
 Any help will be greatly appreciated. I’m so worried.
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## logwed

Damn, where is that thread with the grado's in the hot tub...


----------



## TheRobbStory

A few minutes in the microwave ought to dry it out.


----------



## hakjk

in the microwave?


----------



## FallenAngel

Leave them sitting on a towel overnight, they'll be fine.

 It's generally a bad idea to put metal in a microwave.


----------



## cms5423

lol in the microwave


----------



## hakjk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Leave them sitting on a towel overnight, they'll be fine.

 It's generally a bad idea to put metal in a microwave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There is no sound at all right now..
 Is it normal that there is no sound when headphone is not completely dry?
 I let it dry under the ramp for 2 hours.


----------



## AudioCats

what kind of headphone is it? (brand, model, etc)


----------



## Juaquin

Were the headphones active when you dropped them in the water? If so, they may be fried. If they were not active, and they were completely dry when you first tested them, I'm not sure why they wouldn't work. Perhaps some water got into the cable and it is shorting internally?


----------



## hakjk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Were the headphones active when you dropped them in the water? If so, they may be fried. If they were not active, and they were completely dry when you first tested them, I'm not sure why they wouldn't work. Perhaps some water got into the cable and it is shorting internally?_

 

Headphone wasn't active.
 I'm not sure it was completely dry or not. If it wasn't completely dry when I first test it, there is a chance they may be fried?
 If water got into the cable and there is shorting, replacing the cable will fix it?


----------



## JamesL

Dropping it in water shouldn't hurt it if 1, the water was clean.. and it wasn't plugged in.

 You could have potentially damaged it though by plugging it back in while there was still water in the headphones. 

 Just let it sit for a while before plugging it back in.


----------



## nullstring

somehow.. I don't think water gets into the cable that easily..

 There is a chance you fried it if they were still wet you first tested.

 I would put them somewhere safe and open.. and not touch them for a week or so...


----------



## Uncle Erik

You probably got water inside the voicecoils and they are shorting out. Can you disassemble the headphones? If so, take them apart and leave everything out to dry for several days. They should work again. Be patient.


----------



## Earwax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nullstring* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_somehow.. I don't think water gets into the cable that easily..

 There is a chance you fried it if they were still wet you first tested.

 I would put them somewhere safe and open.. and not touch them for a week or so..._

 

What he said. 

 Be very patient and put it somewhere warm and dry for a week, then try it again.


----------



## hakjk

I actually drop my headphone into shallow water about 3in deep.
 ¼ plug and some part of wire was fully inside water but I don’t think much water got in to the driver itself. May be drivers are exposed to the water just little bit. It is grado225 btw.


----------



## chews89

Oh snap! Your SR225s that were modded to look like HP1000s? I really do hope that they will work eventually man.


----------



## Bonthouse

Hmm, how about an hour in the oven at 50 degrees celsius? I don't think that "heat" (can't really call it that hot, right?) will affect the drivers.


----------



## krmathis

Let them dry properly. Which may take several days unless you open them up and put in a warm place.
 Hopefully they work again. If not, then I guess its time to cure the upgraditis.


----------



## kuroguy

You're one step ahead of the Bose guys. Bose headphones melt when they get wet.

 Open them up, sit them near a return grille for your air conditioners fan coil unit or on top of your refrigerator near the back. The heat from the refrigerator condenser on the back of the refrigerator is just warm enough to dry out pretty much anything in about a day.


----------



## hakjk

Thank you everyone..
 It is fine now...


----------



## TimmyMac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If not, then I guess its time to cure the upgraditis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha, 'cure'...


----------



## chosborne

Once washed and dryed, completely, an iPod Nano. I let it sit in a window for 2 weeks and it fired right up. Still use it to this day. Guarantee if I had tried starting it up any sooner and it would've cooked itself.


----------



## tenzip

Putting the cups/drivers and cable (minus the headband) into a bag of rice could have helped. The rice acts as a desiccant and draws the water out. Or of course you can always use desiccant, if you have access to decent amounts of it, but rice is pretty commonly available. I used this method on a couple of small electronic devices that got a dunking, with good results.

 Sort of on topic: My friend used to have a job repairing pagers, and he kept latex exam gloves handy for the beepers that were labeled with the note, "Got Wet". He said he estimated most of those had been dropped in a toilet, thus the gloves for the repair work.


----------



## pcyl

soak it in silica gel for a week should do the trick


----------



## DaKi][er

The conductivity of the water is of no concern, water isn't a very good conductor (pure water isn't at all) and there is nothing to short out in headphones, they are just a coil of insulated wire and a magnet. 

 What is a problem is the corrosiveness of the water, it'll eat away at the exposed parts and make a good mess of it, especially around the driver and voice coil, I woudn't worry at all about the cable or plug end


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TimmyMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ha, 'cure'..._

 

Trying to do so, or at least put it on halt for a while...


----------



## sandstorm163

You can always put them in rice my friend dropped her phone in the pool and she put them in rice for a couple of days it worked


----------



## nascofair

Last Month my *skullcandy* fell in water, and i use that mistakenly. i thought its over.. !!! but as per my friend's request i removed the earbuds and placed close to my Aircondition over that  night.  god grace it was ok in the morning. Thank you for making such quality headphones skullcandy .


----------



## Anna Kutrzeba

i dropped my sennheiser earphones in the sink 2 days ago, theyre still drying on top of my boiler where its hot. i put them in a mug of rice too


----------

